# Many Thanks for the great info!



## jbogg (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys!  I am new to this sight.  I spent a good portion of the Thanksgiving Holidays enjoying the great info on the Bear Forum.  I have hunted Deer and Turkey for the past 20 years on a small lease in White county, and while I still enjoy the property, I believe I have sat in every tree on the property and am ready for a change of scenery.  Over the years we have seen a couple of Bears, but never taken one.  Quite a few houses/dogs around our land which might explain the rare sightings.  

After reading most of the threads I am excited to scout some public land and see if I can find some bears for next bow season.  If I am ever fortunate enough to take one I will be employing the skin it out, quarter it up and pack it out method.  I have no idea how some of those giant bears get dragged out of those mountains. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 3, 2013)

Have a taxidermist skin the bear if you do not know how to turn the ears or the mount will be ruined.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 3, 2013)

You can still skin him out just leave the skull in the hide. What part of white county I hunt the south part about 3 miles north of the hall co line.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 3, 2013)

Leave the paws on to if you are making a full mount or a rug.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 3, 2013)

Dana Young said:


> You can still skin him out just leave the skull in the hide. What part of white county I hunt the south part about 3 miles north of the hall co line.


You hunt all over White County, what you talking about Willis? If there is a road there you have hunted there


----------



## jbogg (Dec 3, 2013)

Dana Young said:


> You can still skin him out just leave the skull in the hide. What part of white county I hunt the south part about 3 miles north of the hall co line.



I hunt between Ducan Bridge Rd and the Hooch.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 3, 2013)

jbogg said:


> I hunt between Ducan Bridge Rd and the Hooch.



I saw the biggest spike ever between frog ponds and duncan bridge road a few years ago, huge buck just no tines, I use to hunt just when you turn off 17 before the river, and off Thurmond rd, was families land.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 3, 2013)

You got some good land right in there if its where I'm thinking. Saw a huge 10 pt right there in velvet 12. Or 13 yrs ago. Would have went around 140.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 4, 2013)

j_seph said:


> You hunt all over White County, what you talking about Willis? If there is a road there you have hunted there



There Don't even have to be a road there.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 4, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> You got some good land right in there if its where I'm thinking. Saw a huge 10 pt right there in velvet 12. Or 13 yrs ago. Would have went around 140.



The Thurmond land off Thurmond rd has been made into a trailor park, (most  of it anyways,), land down 17 just past Indian Mound is my uncles land , I just never liked hunting it much,


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 4, 2013)

cklem said:


> The Thurmond land off Thurmond rd has been made into a trailor park, (most  of it anyways,), land down 17 just past Indian Mound is my uncles land , I just never liked hunting it much,



Don't you worry man, I'll be glad to hunt it for you!


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 5, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Don't you worry man, I'll be glad to hunt it for you!



I hunted there a few years ago, there don't seem to be no where near the deer population there use to be there, I hunted the left side of 17, woods go all the way back to bean creek.As picky as folks are about crossing property lines now, I don't fool with it, It's never been clear to me where hartiman (how ever it spells) property starts.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2013)

cklem said:


> I hunted there a few years ago, there don't seem to be no where near the deer population there use to be there, I hunted the left side of 17, woods go all the way back to bean creek.As picky as folks are about crossing property lines now, I don't fool with it, It's never been clear to me where hartiman (how ever it spells) property starts.


For hunting rights I could help you determine that! I do work for a land surveying company


----------



## jbogg (Dec 5, 2013)

cklem said:


> I hunted there a few years ago, there don't seem to be no where near the deer population there use to be there, I hunted the left side of 17, woods go all the way back to bean creek.As picky as folks are about crossing property lines now, I don't fool with it, It's never been clear to me where hartiman (how ever it spells) property starts.



Kyle...I agree with you on the deer numbers.  In the mid 90s it was not uncommon to see 8 - 10 deer on a morning hunt.  The last 5 - 7 years we are seeing far fewer deer per sit, while the coyote population seems to be exploding.  But we are trying to take care of them one arrow at a time


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 5, 2013)

j_seph said:


> For hunting rights I could help you determine that! I do work for a land surveying company



I don't own any of it, my uncle does, They are very picky over who hunts there, have cousins that hunt it too.I hunted my grandparents land more up the road I spoke of earlier, like I said too many folks living around there now, place has really changed in 30 years.Plus White county deer population is no where near what it use to be, I can see as many around here now than I could see there.Last time I hunted Dukes creek was a joke, why do they have a quota hunt if they can't even fill the quota.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 5, 2013)

You kin to Dan or Curtis?


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 5, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> You kin to Dan or Curtis?



Dan Thurmond?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 5, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Yes



Uncle, I'm half Thurmond, half Allison from White county, originally, grew up in NC.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, ive cut trees for Dan a few times around his house and at the church. Ask him if he has a good idea for removing gobs of pine sap from clothes and hair. He'll know what your talking about.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 5, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Ok, ive cut trees for Dan a few times around his house and at the church. Ask him if he has a good idea for removing gobs of pine sap from clothes and hair. He'll know what your talking about.



I'm sure he would look good with pine sap in his white hair.Seriously I havn't seen him in a couple years.I don't come around much, I barely leave Clay county.


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 6, 2013)

Dan is a great man!!!  Sweet family!


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 6, 2013)

Babo is one of a kind as well!!!  Good folks that live in that valley!


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 6, 2013)

josh chatham said:


> Dan is a great man!!!  Sweet family!



Thanks, Dan and Babo have always been good to me,even though I never lived around them. my cousins are really nice girls, were raised right.


----------

